# Pedgiree cats needing homes urgently at Rushden Persian Rescue



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Patsy Smith Rpr at Rushden Persian Rescue in Northamptonshire is full up to the rafters with cats and needs to re home some to make space for more coming at weekend. 
Sorry don't have any pics and their website is currently down

Cats include Maine Coons ,British Shorthairs an Exotic. Persians , Bengal a couple of Moggies 1 longhair 1 short. A ragdoll girl Seal point ready soon too.

If anyone is interested in adopting any of them please contact Patsy 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

All cats are neutered, vaccinated and chipped before going to rescue. 
Adoption fee and home/vet check required 
Rescue re homes all over UK as long as you are happy to travel to rescue to meet cats.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------

